# 2nd SQ Install - First Log - 2011 Subaru Legacy - Modified MECA



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

*2nd SQ Install - First Log - 2011 Subaru Legacy*

Well the time has come. I am doing some major overhauls on the car in preparation for next year's Meca build (Modified Class), but I still need to stay in my class restrictions for now (Stock Class). 

What it's going in:










Most of this stuff is coming out, the sub and HU will stay, as will the Soundstream Reference amp:



















And a pic of the dash where the A-pillar pods will be mounted:











And here is the equipment list of what is going in for now:

*Head Unit*
- Pioneer 80 PRS

*Amps*
- Soundstream Reference 370.2 (Tweeters)
- Rockford Fosgate T600-4 - Bridged (Midrange)
- Rockford Fosgate T600-4 - Bridged (MidBass)
- Rockford Fosgate T1000-1BDCP (Sub)
- 100 Farad Hybrid Capacitor (Possibly)

*Speakers*
- Soundstream TWT.6 (Tweeters)
- Fountek FR88ex (Midrange) (might be getting changed to the Tang Band Bamboo 3", will depend on how the amps sound)
- Peerless HDS GFC 6.5" (Midbass)
- JL Audio 12W6v2

*Battery*
- Kinetic HC2000
- Toolmaker Metalworks Battery Posts {(4) 1/0 and (2) 4ga)}

*Wiring*
- 1/0 OFC Front to back
- 2 Gauge OFC front to back
- (2) Toolmaker Metalworks ANL Fuse Holders
- Solid Copper Custom Distribution Plate
- 4 Gauge from distro to Amps
- DB Link Competition Series RCA Cables
- 12ga OFC to speakers

*Sound Deadener*
Alpha Damp
Fat Mat
Cheap Ebay Sound Deadener

And Pictures of some of it:































Time to get to work, I will keep you guys updated on my progress. Here's to hoping I don't burn down my car! :beerchug:


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not very exciting, but I got my new saw horses built. It's probably good the wife isn't here, since I did it in the living room. Apparently I picked the hottest day of the summer to start this. On to the amp rack template!

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I decided to go with an "amp rack" mounted to the back of my back seats, but there was just plastic sheeting back there. I got some 3/4" MDF and made a new back for the amps to hold on to. 

You can see where the my JL 500/1 used to be mounted, and also where it pulled out of the plastic:










Mocking up a template from cardboard:









I know a lot of people have problems with the Parts Express brand bar clamps, saying that they break very easily... They do. However for light jobs, they work out great!









I cut the board at a 30 degree angle to help the fabric on the back lay nicer, so it didn't look so bulged up


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

as someone with the same car, i will be checking out the log from time to time if i ever get to do my own car lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh and dif ur limited on soace..get a palm router. Will be much faster than ur jigsaw 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, it is very hot out, but let the wife come home to tools in the living room, it'll be much cooler outside. haha 
Seriously good work there, take time, measure twice, hope it all works out smoothly for you.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

simplicityinsound said:


> Oh and dif ur limited on soace..get a palm router. Will be much faster than ur jigsaw
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Limited on space how? I also have a skill saw, but didn't feel like getting it out. And not that I know you're going to be watching I will have to step up my game, lol.



Kevin K said:


> Yes, it is very hot out, but let the wife come home to tools in the living room, it'll be much cooler outside. haha
> Seriously good work there, take time, measure twice, hope it all works out smoothly for you.


This went really quick, but measurements were not precise as nothing was going to be showing, so a template was enough. But yes, I have made that mistake too many times, lol.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

spyders03 said:


> Limited on space how? I also have a skill saw, but didn't feel like getting it out. And not that I know you're going to be watching I will have to step up my game, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> This went really quick, but measurements were not precise as nothing was going to be showing, so a template was enough. But yes, I have made that mistake too many times, lol.


oh i meant if you dont have space for a full router table, a palm router would save you a lot of time, a single pass with a chamfer would be a lot faster than cutting with the jigsaw set at the angle


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, yeah I definitely don't have room for a full on table. I would at my old house. I was looking at a nice plunger router, just don't know what to look for exactly, never had one before.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well this makes another 5th generation Legacy owner who will be watching this build.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Well this makes another 5th generation Legacy owner who will be watching this build.


Very nice, I love those wheels!

These cars really make great SQ cars, high roof, open interior, symmetrical dash, only if the sail panels were accessible.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck with the build. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks, I should have most of it done in the next few days, minus the Pillars.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

For ur needs meaning finishing work without a table a palm is the way to go. Look for the variospeed bosch. I ran 3 years without a table and did well with it. Not too expensive either at 150 bucks. Wout a table plunge full size is best used to cut circles. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bing. Still would love a list of the equipment that you will be using please.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Fellow Subie owner, and subscribed!


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Bing. Still would love a list of the equipment that you will be using please.


There is a list at the end of the first post

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sorry, I was referring to Bing about his list of equipment.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lets not derail this thread with any talks about my non existing system lol

the list will be known when i know it lol


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got the first one set in, it doesn't look bad, and holds pretty well. I will have to figure something out about the wires when I re-wire everything, the board is slightly pushing against the false floor where the power wires are ran right now. Here is where it sits, I'll get the other side and some more prep work done tomorrow morning, or tomorrow afternoon if I go to the lake in the morning.










This is what I am thinking, with the SS Ref amp on the other side, then mount the T1000-1 to the back of the box, or against a wall. I don't think it will look as good, but it will be more functional, I guess. Thoughts? Should I mount the 3 similar amps together and make it look good, or keep the stages together for wiring purposes? I have always gone function>form, but I would be interested to see what other people think.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i wanna see the battery swap when you get to it, i am debating on what i should do with mine.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

spyders03 said:


> Oh, yeah I definitely don't have room for a full on table. I would at my old house. I was looking at a nice plunger router, just don't know what to look for exactly, never had one before.


You don't need a huge router table for most things. I used a piece of 1/2 mdf in about 3' x 3' mounted over a garbage can for a while and it worked fine. 

I'm going to redo it with some Melamine or a piece of MDF with white board over it (like the stuff they use for dry erase markers) and I bought a large blue round container to mount it over. PVC on the side for the shop vac and Boom!

Jay


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

simplicityinsound said:


> i wanna see the battery swap when you get to it, i am debating on what i should do with mine.


Me too, I'm just waiting on the hardware to come in. I ordered 2 of these http://toolmakermetalworkz.com/viewitem.php?productid=20 and a pair of http://toolmakermetalworkz.com/viewitem.php?productid=13 also. Should look pretty slick.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow a ton of power, cant wait to see this thing..


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes RMS that's 300watts x 2 on midrange and also mid bass and then 110 x 2 on the tweeters alone.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sub'd.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

As am I awhile ago lol, keep feeding me those photos...


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kevin K said:


> Yes RMS that's 300watts x 2 on midrange and also mid bass and then 110 x 2 on the tweeters alone.


Yup! Actually it's rated at 380x2, but that's at 4 ohm, so only about 200 for 8 ohm.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh so midrange and mid bass are 8 ohm drivers, understand


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yup.

Got a little more work done today, made some mistakes, but it came out in the end.

Making distribution blocks out of this:










Found out the mock up I made for the passenger side fit almost perfect for the drivers side, just had to trim the long side off since the back seat is a 60-40 split, this made it nice.










Got this cut, and decided to get out the sander and curve the edges to give it a more finished look and get rid of the sharp edges to help protect the seats:










Did a test fit before I did all of the sanding just to make sure, and its a good thing i did, OOPS! I cut the angle on the wrong side... 










It will work out in the end though, as I can use it to mount an amp to the side of the trunk, or under the deck lid, but I'm sure I will find a use for it.










Re-cut and re-rounded the corners, I like this look much better, I'll get out the passenger side and sand it down also.










And finished. ROUND 2! FIGHT!











I will be finishing up the distribution block tomorrow, and my machined battery posts and fuse blocks will be here Wednesday, which is when I am supposed to go down to Sound on Wheels in Huntsville and get all the wiring done. I did some tuning for the owners vehicle, and might be sound deadening his doors, and in return he is having his guys give me a hand re-wiring everything. I could do it myself again, but this way I have access to their shop and am not working in the sun, and have somebody to help out as well, never a bad idea. They also have the same RTA that MECA uses, to I will be spending some time on that as well 

We need to pull out (2) 4ga wires, a capacitor, and run new 1/0ga and 2ga powers, possibly a cap or 2, and run 12ga speaker cable to the front 3 way, and 2 sets of RCAs to the back. Also might change the position of the tweeters to see if they will fit on the sail panels, so I can pull out the pillars that are in there now, use my extra set in the vehicle, and use the old set for the pillar pods since they already have holes in them. Hopefully this will also give me a wider sound stage as well. I have some thoughts that I might also be able to mount them on axis also, if the mounts will play with me


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got some unpublished JL box specs, so let's see how it does, New box on the way!

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

And come to find out my skil saw that I thought I had is broken, on to plan b!









Swyped while swerving


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

RIP on the Skilsaw...  Kudos on the JL box! Looking forward to your impressions of it.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Me too, looks really flat in the frequencies that I need it in bass box pro, hopefully it holds true. My box right now is .6cu ft, and being crossed below 45 hz, poor thing is struggling...

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

interesting jl box specs, would like to put that info in torres but it doesn't cover 4th order.
Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I put it in bass box pro and it looked petty nice

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got the cuts done for my new box. Just FYI, it is very hard to make cuts in the dark, I have a feeling I will be doing some sanding, and possibly a recut or so. 










I think I have everything together for tomorrow's push to get most of the big stuff done, then when I get home I should have time to do the battery, then probably start putting the box together. I will try and keep this updated throughout the install tomorrow via TapaTalk.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

So, the night that I cut out the pieces for the box I mocked it up in the living room, and it doesn't go together, it makes no sense at all. The end caps are designed to be on the outside of all other pieces, but then the side pieces are too short. By exactly 1.5 inches, which would be 2, 3/4" pieces of MDF, but if you put the end caps on the inside, they are way out of proportion. I'll have to play with this and see, but being a bandpass box, I need to make sure which pieces are correct (I remeasured everything, and they were all cut to spec) to make sure that the tuning frequencies are all correct. Anyways, onward and upward!

Got down to Sound On Wheels in Huntsville, and they really helped me out, and definitely made it look better than I could have in a shorter amount of time. I guess I really didn't plan for everything that needed to be done, as I thought it would only be a few hours to do everything, and I was taking up space in their shop and borrowing one of their guys regularly to give me a hand and some pointers for making thing easier. The progress:

Part of the wires to be taken out:









More wires being taken out, we took out 2 amps, 2 sets of power wires, and 3 sets of speaker wires. We ran all new RCA cables, 2 new power cables, and 3 sets of speaker cables. 

Tying up 2 separate sets of speaker cables, all cut to length:









1 set of speaker cables tied up (they were all 12ga OFC, and man were they HEAVY!). We marked each end of each cable, with no tape, 1 piece of tape, and 2 pieces of tape. 2 tape went to the midbass, 1 to the mids, and no tape to the tweeters. We also marked each set left and right. We also did the same thing for the RCA's.









Random picture during install, power wires ran, before a vacuuming, and some old speaker wires still in place:









Old speaker wires that came out, and mids mounting place (the dynamat doesn't cover the top left corner because that is where the light sensor goes, really no way around it) and a random bottle of store brand zyrtec!









We took out the front seats and back seat bottom (Can you tell I have a kid? lol) We ran all the cables down the middle of the car next to the transmission tunnel, power on the drivers side and RCA's and speaker cable down the passenger side.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mids with the new speaker wire in place, and the wire hanging off to the right is for the tweeter:









Ran the door wires through the factory loom, and put panels and grill covers back on (should have taken a picture, but I still have some sound deadening to do back there anyways), RCA's being finalized behind the radio:









Wires ran to the back, and got the amps mocked up for install:









Preliminary wiring before being tidied up, still need to finish running the power and grounds to the final locations (this will be temporary, have some fuse holders and distro blocks on order). We toy'd with the idea of running all the grounds back to a main distro block, then to ground, but for now, they will be grounded in the same area, and at the shorted distance. It is hard to see in the pic, but for the middle amp we ran the power and ground around the top and back of it to avoid being next to the speaker cables as much as possible:


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Lot's of work being done.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got this in the mail as I was ending the last post:









It is from Toolmaker Metalworkz, and is my main fuse holders as well as my battery posts so I can put in my new battery. Everything came well packed and arrived in great condition:









I was a little worried for half a second when I took it out and saw this:









After peeling off the protective coating, they are BEAUTIFUL! Very well made, pictures really do not do these justice. 









Time to leave work and get these put on? I think so!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

nice


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

spyders03 said:


> Not very exciting, but I got my new saw horses built. It's probably good the wife isn't here, since I did it in the living room. Apparently I picked the hottest day of the summer to start this. On to the amp rack template!
> 
> Swyped while swerving


That takes some balls... Looking good so far.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kyle, if you need a hand this weekend may be able to help you out a bit if you want to head my direction. I have just about cleared out my "install bay" and will be done tomorrow. Just LMK.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ultimateherts said:


> That takes some balls... Looking good so far.


Thanks!



bikinpunk said:


> Kyle, if you need a hand this weekend may be able to help you out a bit if you want to head my direction. I have just about cleared out my "install bay" and will be done tomorrow. Just LMK.


Text sent!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

You have to be kidding me... those distribution blocks? Wow! That is superb craftsmanship. VERY excited to see this build completed.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Blocks are soooopretty


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Teaser shot! Welding up the brackets fir the new fuse blocks









Swyped while swerving


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

You are quite insane for redoing everything this close to finals, but I hope you get it tuned and do very well.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> You are quite insane for redoing everything this close to finals, but I hope you get it tuned and do very well.


Thanks man, mostly just redoing the amps and wiring, drivers and Jeff unit are staying the same. But I am going from 75w/ch to almost 400w/ch.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

spyders03 said:


> Thanks man, mostly just redoing the amps and wiring, drivers and Jeff unit are staying the same. But I am going from 75w/ch to almost 400w/ch.
> 
> Swyped while swerving


That should help with dynamics.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

spyders03 said:


> Thanks man, mostly just redoing the amps and wiring, drivers and *Jeff unit* are staying the same. But I am going from 75w/ch to almost 400w/ch.
> 
> Swyped while swerving


Have you told Jeff that you are still using his unit?? :tongue2: I kid

Looking good!! Looking forward to your final result!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

spyders03 said:


> Teaser shot! Welding up the brackets fir the new fuse blocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build man! but just wondering did you have your gas on when did that weld?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

bkjay said:


> Nice build man! but just wondering did you have your gas on when did that weld?


No gas, just a cheap mig welder, bad ground though didn't help, came out alright in the end. Got them painted and installed. Will upload pics tomorrow (later today arty this point)

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

DRTHJTA said:


> Have you told Jeff that you are still using his unit?? :tongue2: I kid
> 
> Looking good!! Looking forward to your final result!


Lol, just saw that, I was wondering who Jeff was. I had to go back and re read it.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

spyders03 said:


> No gas, just a cheap mig welder, bad ground though didn't help, came out alright in the end. Got them painted and installed. Will upload pics tomorrow (later today arty this point)
> 
> Swyped while swerving


Good deal keep it bro looking good


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, been a long few days, lots of work, and lots of humidity outside. It's been 95 degrees with 90 percent humidity. But we persevered and got through it! Got the fuse holder mount welded up and it fits beautiful! This is them mounted up without the fuse and top plate on them.









Also got the battery in and the battery posts from toolmaker metalworkz on. I found some sweet bolts that I like, but I had to grind them down as they were too long.










And on the battery with the battery in the car. It fit in the stock location without modification, it was even a little thinner than the Optima, which worked out well. 









Both the battery abd fuse holders, getting fitted for wire:









This is getting the "distribution block" drilled out. I have an 18v Dewalt drill, with some awesome drill bits that I have drilled through car wheel lugs before, and it took me about 4 battery changes to get through this thing.









And most of the wires wired to the amps, and a rat's nest at the moment.









Swyped while swerving


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Try some WD40 while trying to drill through that copper, it should make it a bit easier.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I did. It was actually quite interesting, even without it, because copper is such a good conductor, the bar was so hot it was radiating heat, and the drill bit was still cold. It was pretty cool to see

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, I have air conditioning and a cold beer, so lets get this thing updated.

Took out the old baffles and ugly acoustic foam:









Made some new baffles, not the greatest but they were free handed with a RotoZip. not my first choice, but it was free to use. I predrilled screw holes as well as countersunk holes for the screws to attach the baffles to the door. 
















Needed to extend the baffle by just a hair...

I got a double layered acoustic foam with a hard separator in the middle, supposed to help trap frequencies behind it to help dissipate the sound waves. Could be nothing, could be something. At the price of it, I was willing to give it a go: 









Wrapped it in saran wrap to help keep moisture out: (Yes, it was Wal-Mart saran wrap, don't judge me )









This turned out to be a really bad picture, but I re-sealed up the doors with Rattle Trap Extreme, and used aluminum tape to seal up any tiny holes and hold wires in place:









Did the trunk lid tonight, used Alpha Damp on the larger flat pieces with rattletrap picking up the slack in other places:









And most of the trunk bottom: (Yes, there is a rats nest of wires back there, I haven't cleaned them up yet, it's been a long few weeks)









And part of under the floor under the back seat:









And the rest of the back seat. It's hard to see in the pictures, but there is factory insulation / dampening material by the seat back so I didn't do there as it seemed like it was doing a good job with the very scientific "Knock Test". Also there is extra wire under here should I decide to move things in the future. I know I know, shortest run, blah blah blah. The wires haven't gotten hot yet, so I have not been concerned yet. If I do decide to change things up (and I do often) it will be really nice to go "oh, I'm moving this to the other side of the trunk, dang! Oh wait! I planned for this, there's already extra wire so I don't have to use a 1/0 ga butt connector, or even better, buy another 20 feet of 1/0 ga OFC Cable at 18 dollars a foot. Not trying to sound like an ass, just giving my thought process behind it. If I'm being stupid, please feel free to say so.









And I scrapped the idea of using the copper bullion bar as it was a mess to look at, and I found these at VTE warehouse that someone recommended in another thread of mine. Thanks! That is the Distro block on the left side, and the 3 fuse holders on the right side.









Edit: Haha, don't mind the speaker cable going to it, I just tucked it up there when I took my sub box out for them to be out of the way. Oops...


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I also just put in yesterday some new 6.5's in the doors and 3" in the dash. I got a deal on some Hertz High Energy sets (right below the Mille line), so I put them in. Still have a lot of tuning to do before AL State Finals tomorrow. I don't know if I'm crazy about them yet. They sound good, but I don't know if they are as good as mine before. Really high sensitivity, and they are detailed, but just, different. I don't think it's different in a bad way, but just, different. Will try and get pics up soon.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bumping this as I would love to know what is going on with it.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I scrapped the 3" hertz, as they weren't working in my car, and I went with the Scan Speak Discovery 10F. It is labeled as a 4", but when I looked at the tech sheet they are actually a 3", and the outside baffle is almost 4". I still need to clean up the wiring in the back, waiting on a hot knife to cut my techflex. I tried a bunch of different ways to cut it, and it just unravels instantly. World finals starts on Friday night so tuning has been my main focus. A bunch of us were supposed to get together last weekend and have a finals tuning session, and it ended up being just me and Erin (Bikinpunk). It worked out well, because Erin is a miracle worker, and I just got my scans in the mail and installed the day before, so it really needed help. It now sounds the best it ever has.

If anyone is wondering, those Rockford Fosgate amps are sounding great, I had a quick problem with them, details below, but they have great control of the speakers, and with the more power my music is much more linear from low to high volume, impact and dynamics has gone through the roof (Snare drums will actually make you blink), channel separation is fantastic, and they have less noise than my Soundstream Reference amp, and they don't have the voltage problem of my Focal amp, so I am more than pleased with them. The only thing I can think to say bad about them is now that I have seen what more power can do, I want to double to power from 380 to 760/ch, headroom is amazing. 

On a side note, I did have a problem with both of the 600x4 amps. One of them was my fault, the other was not. The one that was my fault, in my rushing to get everything done, I cut into the speaker wire and some shavings fell through the c-clamp that holds the wire to the amp and fell into the actual amp board. Apparently, coper strands and electronics don't mix. The other amp had a bad potentiometer (Gain knob) and it was causing a hissing noise at very low volume and no volume. I called up RF and they said they are currently running a 5-7 day turnaround time. I explained my situation of State finals being the next weekend, and they said they put a rush on it, so that as soon as they came through the door and got scanned, they would go to the head of the line and be sent back either the same day or the next day. I sent them 2 day to them, the arrived Thursday around noon, and Friday morning they were on a truck on their way back to me. Their customer support has been better than Focal, JL, and Soundstream put together. I could get a hold of a person within 2 minutes of calling, and they were very helpful every time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i wouldn't say 'miracle' worker... you already had a good baseline and the scan 10f's didn't need a whole lot of adjusting to get the most out of your system. I just helped smooth some stuff out.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I for one am looking forward to hearing about the results. I was strongly thinking about going down to one amp, but based upon my vehicle decided no. When finals are over maybe it would be possible to show how your speakers were installed please.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ are you looking for subjective impressions or are you going to get to hear it @ finals? 

Kyle and I worked on his tune for about 3 hours. Started with T/A and spent a good hour there before moving on to using the RTA and ear tuning it to get the kind of sound that targeted what we thought it should be. We used my German Maestro 8.35D as a reference to go back and forth between. I chose these because this is the IASCA reference for tonality and, consequently, the tonality of them is pretty close to where I arrived at via my own ear tune. I don't know if they're 100% accurate to the recording, but IME, they're pretty close to the other sources I consider reference. I have these hooked up to my garage receiver which plays off the PC as a source (full digital). We listened to some tracks on the headphones just to make sure things sounded pretty close to that. Not necessarily trying to match the headphones as much as check to see if something wasn't right (ie; too much midbass at a given frequency, or not enough ambience, etc). If we had had more time, I would have brought my Kef R500's downstairs to use as a reference for listener envelopment/space but that would have been a chore. 

Subjectively speaking, the tonality in Kyle's car is pretty close to mine (go figure, right?). Nothing stood out, which is what I strive for. I don't have golden ears; I can't fix everything easily. So, I personally target the stuff that sticks out as wrong, listen to a reference setup or two (ie; the GM headphones or my Kefs) and determine if it needs attention or not. Upon doing that, we were able to smooth out his response to be quite pleasant and bring back some of the kick that was lacking without overdoing it in other areas. To me the biggest change, however, was in "space". I will say that in about 30 minutes' worth of just time alignment, the width in Kyle's car went from inside the pillars to the side view mirrors and the crossover blending is MUUUUUUCH better now. The tonality increased immensely with time alignment only. I definitely think this car is a solid step up from where it was a couple months ago. Hopefully it pans out for Kyle and the judges agree.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Like I said, Miracle worker...


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> Well I for one am looking forward to hearing about the results. I was strongly thinking about going down to one amp, but based upon my vehicle decided no. When finals are over maybe it would be possible to show how your speakers were installed please.


Are you going to be at finals? If so, I would be happy to give you a demo, I got power so I'm good to hammer on it as much as we want. And I'd be happy to show another leggy owner the install


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have those same amps, love em!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice build log, Kyle. What did you end up doing for a sub enclosure?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok here's where I become a pain again, but what ever happened with this build gents ?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Golden, I kept the jl enclosure and ran that at world finals. I talked to Mark Eldridge and he recommends a 1 3/8cu ft box, so I am in process of designing that and incorporating some other things into the box design, more on that later.

I also just put in my new processor, actually not even playing right now kind of just put it in. I took pictures, routed the wires all nice like, and will update on that in a bit when I get the pics uploaded.

Swyped while swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Got the processor in Friday, and got it playing today, and did a very basic tune on it. Got a long way to go, but it is listenable as is. Going to do some more l/r work tomorrow at work, and more general tuning. Liking the processor a lot, more than enough options to get me in trouble!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Like the rest of the car, I have lots of wiring to clean up, but right now with competitions I want it sounding the best it can, then worry about making it look good. If I had the time I would do it all at once, but with a full time job, a family, tuning a competition cat, and trying to start a second business, time seems short.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Why does everything have to come before our car audio? I hate it.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Can't wait to hear it Kyle.....


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah you can Kevin, sounds pretty bad right now, lol. Should be listenable this weekend

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Golden Ear said:


> Why does everything have to come before our car audio? I hate it.


I know what you mean, lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Only a few more days till I can. I'll be working on mine till then as well.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Glad to read that RF took care of your amp issue. We have seen several of those T600 four channels fail, but they do have a lot of authority when they are working right.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks, one of them was my fault, but they still took care of it, and I really like them now, they sound great, have great control of the speaker, and definitely have the power

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good day, any updates on this please ?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Me and Kevin are gonna do an awesome trunk install, ib 15, false floors, folding, fans, lights, the whole gig! Hammering out details now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> As am I awhile ago lol, keep feeding me those photos...


No your not allowed to see this build! :laugh:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, it's too late for me save yourself.


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

In for more. I'm in the process of doing something similar with a board on my back seat, but I'm having trouble with the 0 gauge wire not tucking back under the seat if you fold it back closed. I can't tell exactly how you did yours.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I had the same problem, I cut off the bottom 4 inches or so. Still holds in place well, haven't had problems yet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Kyle, I didn't know you were into cat competition? 

Just picking on ya a bit. 



spyders03 said:


> Like the rest of the car, I have lots of wiring to clean up, but right now with competitions I want it sounding the best it can, then worry about making it look good. If I had the time I would do it all at once, but with a full time job, a family, tuning a competition cat, and trying to start a second business, time seems short.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, it's really hard to tune a cat, if you're wondering. Still sounds better than my car though

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Haha, now tuning a banjo is a differnt story. ...
The perfect pitch.... tossing a banjo in the garbage...perfect pitch
(Just a joke banjo players)


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

There's more than one way to tune a cat. 

(Sorry, I couldn't help myself)


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

makes me sad, my install is about 30 percent done and i have no idea when i will find time for the rest lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. No worries we will wait.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

You guys got jokes! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

simplicityinsound said:


> makes me sad, my install is about 30 percent done and i have no idea when i will find time for the rest lol


Man, I would pay to see what you will do with your vehicle, its going to be unreal if it's only half of what you do in the shop. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bumping this as I really would like to know what happened please.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

You're in luck coppertone, I have pictures, and it is in the midst of almost a complete front stage rehaul

Swyped while swerving


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonderful I'm really looking forward to it whenever you have the time to share.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see what you came up with.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is a middle of the front stage rebuild update. I took out the Hertz High Energy series drivers out of the doors, and sold them to a member on here. They were great drivers, just not what I was looking for, a story for another time.










I tried taking my speaker grills and enlarging the area of the cutout by drilling holes in the pseudo holes that were already there. This ended up not working, as the drill bit would push through the other side with it being soft plastic, and didn't really open up a hole on the back side. Live and learn, some things work, others don't. This is as far as I got, and decided it wasn't going to work without extensive modification, and didn't have the time or resources to do that and make it look good. Plus, it worked out in the end because as of now I will be in street class this year.










Don't know if I put pictures up before, but I also took the Hertz High energy series 3" midranges out of the dash that replaced the Fountek FR88ex's I was running, and ended up putting in the Scan 10F 4" midrange (Which like Dayton, is actually a 3" driver) These things are amazing, and I would recommend them to just about anyone. Thanks Erin!



















I got some 3" baffles from PE to get the scans in a more sealed chamber, instead of the semi sealed sorta cupped sound deadener that was folded around itself. (I'll look back in the thread and see if I posted pictures of this, I got lazy for a while)



















Them in the vehicle: ( I had to do some slight trimming to get the foam baffles to work. The drivers fit fine since they are the standard 3" that was in there, but not so much with the foam baffle, that is thicker than anticipated)
http://i1273.photobucket.com/albums/y407/spyders03/20131227_114849_zps6a49eb50.jpg


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I got these in from PE, they are an 8" Morel that I was planning on running in the doors, but there was absolutely no way without doing fiberglass work that they were gonna fit, putting me from Mod-street class to Modified, and I don't have the time to do the necessary work right now for that. Really hurt to send these back, I really really wanted to run these things.










So I made some new baffles for my old Peerless HDS 6.5" mids, countersunk the holes for the screws, and used speaker caulk between each layer for a better seal. The MDF is water resistant, but I'm going to take them back out when I change the drives out (Hint Hint) and paint them or wrap them in aluminum tape to seal them up.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

The foam baffles on the Midranges have really seemed to flatten out the response from them and seemed to clean things up everywhere. I had to trip the top of the foam baffle around the edges as well as make it thinner to fit under the speaker grills. Also had to get a right angle drill adapter to get the drivers screwed down, where I was using aluminum tape before. Only other option was removing the windshield to get a drill in there, and that didn't sound like much fun.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I know something arrived today.....we're waiting......lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I went the easier way and am running a set of Illusion C6's as to avoid headaches lol. I also have a set of PHD AF1.C that I am dying to try out with the Illusion C8. I agree in order for the 8 to more, wurk has to be done.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Get the sawzall out and make those 8s work!!! Lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Next stage for me lol.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I heard this car a few times over the year last year and with each time, it was noticeably better. The last time I heard this was at my GTG in November and was REALLY impressed by it. Kudos to you, Kyle, for all the hard work and effort you've put in to this hobby. I know you enjoy the end result.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kevin K said:


> I know something arrived today.....we're waiting......lol


Actually it got delayed ANOTHER day... It got to Nashville at 2pm today, so i REALLY hope it's here tomorrow, was supposed to be here yesterday.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> I went the easier way and am running a set of Illusion C6's as to avoid headaches lol. I also have a set of PHD AF1.C that I am dying to try out with the Illusion C8. I agree in order for the 8 to more, wurk has to be done.


You will be very happy with those AF1.C's, and I can not stress enough how much I want those Morel's to fit. They were absolutely perfect for a door midbass. 

Have I said how much I wanted those to work???


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

bikinpunk said:


> I heard this car a few times over the year last year and with each time, it was noticeably better. The last time I heard this was at my GTG in November and was REALLY impressed by it. Kudos to you, Kyle, for all the hard work and effort you've put in to this hobby. I know you enjoy the end result.


Thank you Erin, you are a great mentor, I just take direction very well. Just ask Jonathan! (inside joke, he gave me some pointers and I ended up beating him at the Vinny  )


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: 2nd SQ Install - First Log - 2011 Subaru Legacy - Street MECA*



Kevin K said:


> I know something arrived today.....we're waiting......lol


So, to piggy back on what Kevin was saying, and I actually have a few minutes right now, I bought some SB Acoustics 6.5" drivers to go in the door for midbass duty. I looked at a lot of drivers, and these ones (along with the silver flutes and the PHD FB6.1) looked the best to me. Image Dynamics does have a 6.5" that they have dedicated to midbass, but I couldn't get any specs on them, and they were a bit pricey, so I ruled them out. Here is what most of these drivers graphed at in my door. Remember, I am just using them for midbass, and I know graphs aren't everything, but they are a good place to start for drivers in this freq range. The ones I went with is the green line.










I also took out my tweeters (and A-pillars they were attached to) put in an extra set of a pillars to get rid of the holes, and re-ran my wires for the tweeters through the factory plug. I have a new set of Seas Neo Tweeters that are going in a hinged mount on the sail panel. I have been running without tweeters for a few days, as I needed my main soldering iron back from my brother, to attach wires to said tweeters.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Golden Ear said:


> Get the sawzall out and make those 8s work!!! Lol


Believe me, if it was that easy, I would have in a heart beat. The Morels were actually very shallow at 2.5", and a very shallow basket as well. The problem was on the door panel side, the driver would be about 2" into the cup holder. I thought about heating it up and bending it, but with the amount I would have done, it would have been frankensteined in no time.

Here is where it would have hit:


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice job man. Hope to get to hear it sometime soon. Don't you have a new sub too?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I do, but haven't got to install it yet. Audio Elegance IB15, should be sweet. Will you be at FreezeFest?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

spyders03 said:


> I do, but haven't got to install it yet. Audio Elegance IB15, should be sweet. Will you be at FreezeFest?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think you will really love that sub when installed. 

I will be at Freeze Fest. Think you will be done by then?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, hopefully be fine tonight except for tuning, and the majority of that is done already. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

As promised, here are the sound deadener baffles that I made and used before the new ones, actually worked fairly decently:









In the dash:









And some polyfill for good measure:


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here's a couple shots of the SB Acoustics I put in the door, very happy with them so far. The only thing that I have heard that made me question anything they have done, is during the canon blasts on 1812 Overture, either they made some funny noises, or it was just detail that I had never heard previously in my car. I'm inclined to say it is detail, because these things have blown me away thus far. Bass guitars are very detailed, even at higher volumes. On to the pictures:



















This flange isn't going anywhere anytime soon!









Not a direct comparison, but this is it next to my Peerless HDS 6.5 with the GFC Cone Option:









Heres a couple shots of the tweeters on the Sail panels. not entirely sure I'm sold with them here, but they are on the LPG Swivel mounts, so very easy to play with axis. The only reason I'm not entirely sure of it yet, is on the drivers side I seem to be getting some early reflections off of the drivers side window. When I put my arm on the window between me and the tweeter, there is a subtle difference, but not really enough to go "Yup", or "Nope", so I'm gonna play with it some and see what I can come up with.










Passenger side:









Drivers side (Haven't done the wiring yet, still playing with driver location a little):









Here's a shot during mid tune on I believe 1/6 oct. I Ended up bringing the mids (400-7k) up 1db or so, and I brought the tweeters (8k and up) up a little as well, and did some more smoothing after this also, but very pleased with it thus far:


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks good my friend. Can't wait to hear the changes.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks man, hope it sounds good. I was talking with BikinPunk today, and was saying how it sounds good, but I don't know what to make of it, because it sounds very neutral. Not in a bad way, but it doesn't have "character"anymore, lol. Which I guess is good for a reference system, but just kind of weird, I'm used to my system having problems.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

spyders03 said:


> Thanks man, hope it sounds good. I was talking with BikinPunk today, and was saying how it sounds good, but I don't know what to make of it, because it sounds very neutral. Not in a bad way, but it doesn't have "character"anymore, lol. Which I guess is good for a reference system, but just kind of weird, *I'm used to my system having problems*.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I can relate to that last part. :laugh:


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, I call it character. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cwinesette (Nov 13, 2011)

How did your tweeter placement work out? Did you end up moving the location? What tweeters are you using LPG?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm running the Seas Prestige tweeters, in the LPG mounts. The location of them has worked out thus far, still playing with the on vs off axis response of them since they are on the hinged mounts.


----------



## carztoon1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry for noob question. I only see 3 outputs out of the hu how are u guys connecting multiple amps to run an active system? Also how would you compare this hu to the ms-8 or any dsp. might go this route myself.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the 80 PRS, it is unbeatable for the money. It has 3 sets of outputs, low mid and high, for example, subwoofer, 6.5"mids, and tweeters. For your beginning to middle knowledge user, it is great. It has a dual 16 band graphic EQ, 3 way crossover network, and slopes are all adjustable, and full time alignment. I ended up running a Rockford 360.3 and it gives me more control, but a full processor is only if you need the absolutely most control of your system, or you need more than a 3 way system.


----------



## Cwinesette (Nov 13, 2011)

spyders03 said:


> I'm running the Seas Prestige tweeters, in the LPG mounts. The location of them has worked out thus far, still playing with the on vs off axis response of them since they are on the hinged mounts.



I tried looking up those tweeters. What's the model number of them? Or maybe a link. I'm looking for a pair as part of my 3-way setup. If you had to do it again would you still get these?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...stige-27tffnc/g-h1396-1-textile-dome-tweeter/

Swyped while Swerving


----------



## Cwinesette (Nov 13, 2011)

spyders03 said:


> The Madisound Speaker Store
> 
> Swyped while Swerving


Are you still using the Rockford Fosgate T600-4 for your Scanspeaks? Are you pretty have with it? I already have a JL Amp for subs, but I'm not sure the make one comparable to the T600.


----------



## Cwinesette (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry to keep bugging you about your amp. I was wondering if you are still using the T600 bridged for your Scans. I am looking at the T600 of the JL hd600 for mine, but I want to make sure I won't kill them


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

You're not bugging anyone. And no, you won't kill them either way. I am still using the T600-4 for my midbass and mids, 1 amp each, bridged. The amp does 380Wrms per channel bridged. I have driven from California to Tennessee with the radio almost at full tilt for hours at a time and never a single problem. Just make sure you have your crossover set right so you're not going into mechanical excursion limits. I currently have mine set at 400hz hpf @12db slope

Swyped while Swerving


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Too bad your rca's weren't longer. Lol. Inside joke


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Apparently. Because I feel like I'm missing something

Swyped while Swerving


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say good job yesterday with the judging. Your comments were on par with the issues I'm having. 

Crazy to think you've come this far in such little time.


----------



## Cwinesette (Nov 13, 2011)

spyders03 said:


> You're not bugging anyone. And no, you won't kill them either way. I am still using the T600-4 for my midbass and mids, 1 amp each, bridged. The amp does 380Wrms per channel bridged. I have driven from California to Tennessee with the radio almost at full tilt for hours at a time and never a single problem. Just make sure you have your crossover set right so you're not going into mechanical excursion limits. I currently have mine set at 400hz hpf @12db slope
> 
> Swyped while Swerving



Are your 10F's the 8 or 4ohm version?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

bikinpunk said:


> Just wanted to say good job yesterday with the judging. Your comments were on par with the issues I'm having.
> 
> Crazy to think you've come this far in such little time.


Thanks man, and I've had good help along the way ;-)

Swyped while Swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cwinesette said:


> Are your 10F's the 8 or 4ohm version?


4 ohm, but the specs should be the same on both.

Swyped while Swerving


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Update time:

I went to MECA world finals in October, and ended up with

SQ Street: 1st Place

SQ2: 3rd Place

SQ Street National points champion

SQ Judge of the Year


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now that I took first in my class, I tore my car apart the following week, and am redoing the entire trunk, amps, moving the processor (might be changing the 360.3 out for the new Helix Pro) to the trunk, all new RCA's, adding a backup camera, and changing out the midbass from the SB Acoustics to the new SI TM65's, adding a trunk battery, and I think that's about it for now, lol.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

congrats on the win. Saw you parting the stuff on SQ FB page. What amps are you going with? Any reason for the switch other than wanting to change since you won your class?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

There's always a weak link, which i believe to be the midbass, and you can always use more power!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah I think those SI midbass are going to rock. 

You had like 375 wpc on the mb...Im afraid to ask how much youll have on tap with whatever amps youre going with now lol


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah I think those SI midbass are going to rock. 

You had like 375 wpc on the mb...Im afraid to ask how much youll have on tap with whatever amps youre going with now lol


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Only 600wpc, midbass, midrange, tweeter, and subs included. Should have enough headroom... for now...


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

And the new SI midbass looks amazing, I already put my order in!


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

How do you like the seas tweeters? What would you compare them to considering others you have heard?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've heard lots of tweeters, and I like them very much. I have them crossed over at like 6k, but they are very laid back and smooth, but not quite as detailed as other high end tweeters. Not to say they sound "mushy" or anything, they are detailed, but you're not going to pick up on the difference between 2 different brand of cymbals or anything. Overall, I would recommend them, specially at that price.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

So, I was going to do this all at once, but I figured why not go ahead and post up some of the progress. WARNING: Lots of pictures of shoddy work ahead! 

But really, I suck at install, lol.


The purpose of the rebuild was to get in my AE SBP15's that I've been waiting to get in my car forever. In order to do this, I had to move my amps that were mounted to the back of the back seat. Between the amps and the 3/4" MDF they were mounted to, probably not a great place to have amps, and the MDF was really good at blocking any of the details that the sub was producing already. 

Since I was changing subs, I was going from 1 to 2, in IB config, so I want to be able to control each one independently, right? So I need another amp, well, these amps are kinda big, So I'll get another kind of sub amp, might as well make them match, might as well make all the amps match. Well, why not run big power, and an amp to each speaker. I'm already gaining trunk space by going IB, so I'll want to keep that, and I want to keep my spare. So I need to run dual 15's, and 8 amplifiers, and 2 processors, all while losing minimal trunk space. Sounds easy enough right? You probably laughed, but I thought I could do it. For reference, not as easy as I thought. Anyways, you can get out of my head now, and on to pictures.

New garage, and a bit of a mess still, getting organised better though, it's all on the list:










Half of the equipment taken out, and just laying PPI amps in there for fitment ideas. Yes the wiring is a mess, this folks, is what won 1st place in world finals, shhh.










Took off the rear deck lid, this definitely isn't going to work for IB...










There we go, this is a little better. Also did some more minor work to fill any little holes that were present:










Got the IB wall cut out, not a 100% perfect fit, but it should do it's job:










Did a little more sound deadening in the major areas, ie, flat spots, and also the very outer rear quarter panel:



















Transferred a cardboard template for the floor to some 3/4" MDF and starting cutting:










One side of the floor done, the board was actually sitting up some on the right, hence the gap:










This is where I left off for the night, (in my best kids voice) "I swear, I found it like this"










Did some soldering and ran a dedicated power and ground for the head unit to the will be trunk battery, as well as ran a wire for the brake lights (auto back up camera input switch) and a remote wire for the processor. Wire was more for my reference, but thought I'd share:










Both sides of the floor cut, I can still get to the spare tire. Not many people have 2 15's, 8 amps, and probably 2 processors, and still have a usable trunk and a spare! (I'm just giving myself a pat on the back, I worked hard dammit!)










Amp layout test, think symmetrical as I was still missing 3 amps at the time:










Routered the edges of the entry to the spare tire, little did I know that trunk carpet would hide it quite well, oh well, I still did it!










Test fit, the floor fits together perfectly, no movement, and no gaps inbetween (even though the picture looks like it). I also straightened out the left floor spare where you probably noticed above that is wasn't quite straight. It is now  :










Redid the carpet on either side fo the trunk, as the liner just wouldn't cut it. This way it matches. However, some how the camera seems to make everything look 10 times worse. (The left edge will be covered by a beauty panel, that's where the edge is that accesses the outer quarter panel):










And the other side, again, the camera seems to magnify every tiny flaw, lol:


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

The leaves are falling! Quick cell phone shot:










Then I got this, uh oh!










Amp turn on relay, again, a reference shot for where everything was going:










Woohoo! We have a non hooked up sub! but it fits! I added some bracing to the front of the baffle board, I used some heavy duty L brackets that went to some factory 14mm bolts in the bottom middle. I think they are used for the Outback seats (as they are the same frame as the Legacy). Yeah, those are going no-where!










Carpeted the back to match the trunk. The baffle board and the trunk floor match up PERFECT. I had to do some major finagling just to get a pair of speaker wires through.


Possible secret weapon: We'll see how it works out:










Speaker wires ran to the spots of the appropriate amp locations:










MOUNTED!










Baffle secured on top:










Amps didn't quite fit as expected, sub magnets hung down lower than I anticipated, but this should work:










Inside of the PPI P600.2










Processor Board Mounted:










And that's pretty much where I am not, Kevin K is coming over tomorrow and hopefully we can get everything but the battery done (I am waiting on Toolmaker for some custom battery terminals, as I'm running a dedicated power and ground for each amp to the battery, I need a 10 0ga hole terminal with SAE post fittings. Feel free to mock my noob fabrication skills. I still need to paint some of the brackets for the baffle and such, but it's getting there.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

very nice, cant wait for the final finish car... good luck to ya


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you sir, hopefully get everything but the battery done tomorrow (minus the SI mids obviously). Toolmaker said i should have the terminals by next week. Woohoo!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Coming along nicely man! Can't wait to give it a listen. Hoping you'll have it dialed in by Freeze Fest.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks like it is coming along quite nicely Kyle. I can't wait to see the finished product and get a listen


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, it'll be ready for FreezeFest!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Probably another really good solid day of work once everything comes in and it'll be ready for some tuning. Maybe.


----------



## car_audio_fanatic (Nov 22, 2013)

about time you got going, you slacker


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Hows the install coming along? Any progress?

Congrats on the finals performance. Wish I had gotten into the car for a demo. I'll make a point of it this year.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Need/ would love updates to fill my fix with please lol.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

OP, your original post reminds me of Coppertones first build when I met him, or was that the third build we did?


----------



## BIGMIKE (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry if you stated this and i happened to miss it. But should i assume that you are going to run eight P600.2's, one to each speaker? If thats the case, this may be one of the coolest build logs ive come across. I know you guys preach headroom but im pretty sure you just took it to a new level. Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yup, I have one per driver, and a 1000.1 on each sub. Headroom is a wonderful thing, but power compression comes into play also, but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

You are insane sir...INSANE!


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

This is quite out of date lol , How many amps do you have now Kyle?

--Will


----------

